# My whole body feels light and out of my control



## dpdfighter22 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm sure there are posts similar to this already but I think I have DPD since the last week. I used marijuana quite heavily for a few months, anxiety and depersonalization were some of the withdrawal symptoms I read about. I stopped for good recently and last week I had a horrible panic attack, I thought I was dying. I went to the ER immediately which is when they told me what was happening. But every since I seem to be feeling DPD symptoms, and although I think they aren't very extreme, what's scaring me is that my body feels really weird sometimes. When I'm distracted it gets better, almost to the point where I feel normal, but then when I'm alone there can be times when I feel this sudden change in the way I Feel, my limbs feel extremely light, tingly (not exactly numb because I feel Heat, pressure and pain) and out of control. I keep moving my hands and legs just to convince myself that I can still move them. I'm a little freaked out because I start going to worst case scenarios where I think of horrible neurological diseases I might have. My vision is weird, not blurry but the colors seem unusual. And sometimes I feel dizzy or like I'm losing balance or control of my limbs but they still move pretty normally. From what I've read cognitive behavioral therapy is a recommended treatment for DPD. But I'm scared I'll never go back to normal. Has this happened to anyone else? The physical symptoms especially, limbs feeling weird and all that. I also get this pressure in my head after I exercise, like my brain is shrinking. I'll feel a lot better if someone else has had similar symptoms and recovered. Please share any information that you think may help. Thanks!


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

I know how you feel


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

I use to have that symptom it's very terrifying.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

I know that different things help different people, what helped me was I started socializing. and it got rid of that particular symptom. You don't decided when it leaves, from my experience it leaves when you leave it, but that is sooooo hard to do, but from my experience it works. So socializing and complaining less has worked the best for me.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

I've had this. Still have it to this day. Distracting myself helps, but then I'm back to paying attention again.
Its not fun at all !


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have felt like this 24/7 for over a year now.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

This is not constant for me, this actually just happens if im too tired, but this happens with me since 2008 só im used to it, ican tell you this is not brain problem (well not a problem you should worry about, i mean not a damage or anything) just stay cool and try to think in something else, eventually it will go away (with me works this way idk about other).


----------

